# Rottweilers working :)



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a few shots of some lovely dogs at work and play yesterday at the NOERC


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Love these, twas a fab day if a tad on the windy side, lol!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lovely pics


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

aw beautiful rotties


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

wonderful pics...so good to see them having a great time.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Great photos


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely photos


----------

